# My new layout



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

My original layout my father built for me around 1958 was built on
a 9 by 5 foot ping pong table. After much agonizing over what type of bench work I wanted I decided to build my new layout around my original 5 by 9 foot table. I added a 3 foot by 5 foot extension to one end of the table to give me a 12 ft run. On the other end of the table I put a 4 foot by 5 foot extension which gives me a 10ft run on one side. I filled in the elbow with a 3ft triangle to give a different effect to the track design and possibly other options. It breaks my heart to dismantle my original layout but I'm sure I'll be happy with the new set up. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like an improvement to me. Keep us posted. How thick is the new plywood?
I need a layout for my S. I want my layout to be L shaped also.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

That is 3/4 inch plywood. I can stand on it. Maybe a little Overkill but the original table was 3/4 inches so I followed that.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

bigger is better.

Like your layout. But couldn't get the picture to straighten up either. Loves to go horizontal rather than vertical.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I hope no one has or gets a stiff neck.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks like a good expansion to what you have. Keep the updates coming.

Gary


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Making progress. Removed all the track and rubber roadbed and all the old 14 gauge solid core bus wires. Will be replaced with 14 gauge stranded wire. Next I removed the old grass paper. Will not miss that stuff. Also removed about 500 Staples. Sad to see it all go but now I can't wait for the new stuff. Ping pong anyone? Sorry I don't know how to get these pictures to straighten out.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Starting to make progress. 2 inch by quarter inch side moldings are on and I just got through laying down the carpet. Plexiglass will go up next.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

See if this works.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Nothing like cold gray rainy days in New England. Uggh!!!!!! However on the bright side it gives me more time to work on my layout. I got most of the plexiglass up and started playing with different track configurations. l Also started unpacking accessories and seeing how they will fit. Not sure at this time but I'm trying to work from the outside in. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your dad would be happy with what you have done with the layout. Looks good.
The plexiglass looks good. I just don't know why you mounted layout upside down.
Just kidding. I went through a spell of sideway and upside down pics and then it
straightened up on its own.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Too late in the day for me to study that inverted image! Looks like a lot of progress.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello neighbor iam coventry ri very cool layout.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey neighbor 👋. I'm in Seekonk Ma


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks mopac. I can't figure out why some pictures of fine and others are not.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

3 of 4 pics orientated correctly. Percentage getting better. Layout looking good.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you do not have a photo editor such as Photoshop or GIMP and are using Windows, you can open your photos with the built-in photo viewer.

Once opened you can rotate the photo to the correct orientation. When you move to the next photo, Windows will save the orientation.

If you are simply uploading these as an attachment without any editing you get the result you see with the upside down and sideways photos. This site software cannot read the meta data embedded in the digital data within the photo.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I am uploading these photos from my Motorola z3 cell phone. I have tried rotating them all different ways and still no difference.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

hjstr6 said:


> Nothing like cold gray rainy days in New England. Uggh!!!!!! However on the bright side it gives me more time to work on my layout. I got most of the plexiglass up and started playing with different track configurations. l Also started unpacking accessories and seeing how they will fit. Not sure at this time but I'm trying to work from the outside in. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


nice layout:appl:


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

hjstr6 said:


> I am uploading these photos from my Motorola z3 cell phone. I have tried rotating them all different ways and still no difference.


i had the same problem. what has seemed to work for me as im on android as well, is to open gallery, rotate photo while holding the phone normally ( not long like photo) then crop in a tiny bit... save it and shoild be portrait not landscape...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

hjstr6 said:


> I am uploading these photos from my Motorola z3 cell phone. I have tried rotating them all different ways and still no difference.


Then email them to yourself and save them in your photo folder.

View them in Windows photo viewer and rotate them as I said earlier. Then, either upload as an attachment, or upload them to a photo server like Imgur and post the link.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Regarding the track plan, I always determined the accessory locations before I finalized the plan. some accessories are large, have unique track alignment requirements (log loader) need open space (unloading car) or multiple straight track segments (mail car) to function properly.Also some accessories like a 755A or a semaphore need fiber pins in the track to work. We need to get all that done before fastening down track.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

hjstr6 said:


> I hope no one has or gets a stiff neck.


Too late for me. Studying those pictures has lead to neck damage. Looks like a good layout though. 

Kenny


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you I will try that.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Am flyer. Thank you for your response. That is exactly what I am doing right now. At times it's overwhelming. Eventually I'll get the right mix. Then I'll begin the wiring. Again thanks for your input.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have made a lot of progress over the last couple of months. Sorry I haven't posted anything sooner. I pretty much have my track layout and accessories the way I want them. The possibilities were endless. It will still need some tweaking but I think I have it the way I want it for now. Next I will start the wiring the buss for the three loops.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking good keep on sending photos.

Al


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow awesome... liking it a lot!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is fantastic! There are a lot of accessories on the layout, it will be interesting to operate it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great. Congrats on getting it the way you want. I need to get one going.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Like others have said, I like your layout a lot. I have few accessories but lot's of track. What are your rough dimensions please? Length & width? 
Also how high is yours? I'm getting tired of sitting on the floor. Thanx.
Homer T.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you been able to check for interferences with the engines and cars that will run on the track? Looking at the pictures I see two possible issues. The first is the two places on the left side where the inner loop passes by the turnout housings. Since the engine will still be on a curve the front will overhang. All the engines with the exception of the 370 will be ok. The 370 has the protruding wire coupler bracket in place of a link coupler. It will be very close, might or might not hit the housing. The easiest fix would be to not run a 370 on the inner loop. The other close call will be at the turnout for the the innermost loop that is closest to the station. A Northern cab might touch a passenger car at that point if the passenger car is partly on the curve track. Be sure to check it when the Northern is backing up. Again, that is a very nicely designed and built layout.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> Have you been able to check for interferences with the engines and cars that will run on the track? Looking at the pictures I see two possible issues. The first is the two places on the left side where the inner loop passes by the turnout housings. Since the engine will still be on a curve the front will overhang. All the engines with the exception of the 370 will be ok. The 370 has the protruding wire coupler bracket in place of a link coupler. It will be very close, might or might not hit the housing. The easiest fix would be to not run a 370 on the inner loop. The other close call will be at the turnout for the the innermost loop that is closest to the station. A Northern cab might touch a passenger car at that point if the passenger car is partly on the curve track. Be sure to check it when the Northern is backing up. Again, that is a very nicely designed and built layout.


Thank you for your comments. Since those pictures were taken I have spent hours running different trains in different directions around the track. I had many problems with cars uncoupling especially near the turnouts. Every locomotive and Diesel freight cars and passenger cars all had to be adjusted. What a PIA. I still have boxes full that will eventually need to be adjusted. As far as the track is concerned I have had to make adjustments in all the areas you mentioned. Although the rubber roadbed holds the track reasonably still it still moves around in the corners. By adjusting these areas and adding a tack I was able to keep these areas from moving and making areas wide enough for passing trains. I also cut track to custom fit in certain areas. This has been a tremendous amount of work and it's still a work in progress.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyerFan said:


> Like others have said, I like your layout a lot. I have few accessories but lot's of track. What are your rough dimensions please? Length & width?
> Also how high is yours? I'm getting tired of sitting on the floor. Thanx.
> Homer T.


12 ft by 10 ft by 4 ft by 5 ft


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

After seeing all the accessories I have and the 14 switches and 6 uncouplers I realized that my original control table my father made me out of my childhood workbench would not be adequate. I saw it off the legs and added casters. I also added a 47 inch wide table top that would be wide enough and deep enough two handle two transformers.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There is a hard to find 22090 350W transformer on that control cart!


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

hjstr6 said:


> 12 ft by 10 ft by 4 ft by 5 ft


Thanx for the dimensions. I went back to your original post and reread it, I just missed the details. I think I was getting dizzy from looking at the sideways pictures. lol. It is a very nice layout.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice..I also have a L shaped layout. It has 2 12 foot runs, then a 6 ', another 6', another 6', and a final 6'.'


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

Before I go on with the wiring I have to thank Dave from Dave's aft trains for his knowledge and his techniques. He gave me the inspiration to tackle this project.
Next the wiring
Following Dave's example I ran a 14 gauge stranded wire bus under the three loops of my layout.















Red black on the outside loop green black on the center loop and green black on the inside loop. I am using a 30b transformer to power the outside and inner track and a 22090 transformer to power the inside loop and accessories only. I will use an MTH terminal block mounted in the center of the table fed by 16 gauge black and yellow wire. With black being base and yellow being constant from the left side of my 22090.








Following Dave's technique I decided to make power tracks. Using 12 in pieces of 16 gauge wire so I would be able to lift the track off the table if I needed to. I connected them to the buss directly beneath the loop. I place them every four sections of track or approximately every 4 ft. It was a lot of extra work but it will provide even power throughout the loop.










I also added four of the small terminal blocks to the back of my control table. I used four. Two for each transformer. I will use them to power the switches and maybe some control buttons.















With every track session there is always a need for adjustment and or change.
Well that's it for now. Thank you everyone for watching and your input. Stay well and be safe.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> There is a hard to find 22090 350W transformer on that control cart!


I actually have two 22090's. Personally I like the 22090 better then the 30b transformer. For now I'm trying to get used to it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a good organized approach to wiring. You will be glad you did this in the future when you want to do mods or need to repair something. All you need now is a label maker so all the wires can be tagged. Making wire tags is my wife's job, I just give her the list and she provides the completed tags.
Also a great idea to make the power track sections easily removable. When I used GarGraves track I did that by sliding a 1/4" spade connector between the rails. Gilbert track is a heavier gauge steel and that will not work so easily.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Great looking track plan. It should give you a lot of options when running trains.


----------

